# new 20 year old boat



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

3M Imperial Compound for the paint...will shine it right back to its original glory! A little tip I got from Ducknut and paint it black on this forum...

For the deck and floor, Bar Keepers Friend.

Then, rewire that beast, find yourself a motor, then invite me to go fishing 

Nice work man! Congrats!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's purty Dev! What hull is that?


What's your budget for the motor? Kind of got a possible "horse trade" thing going on with a 90 Yammy.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I got 3m heavy duty compound and Finesse-it finishing compound. think that is too abrasive? I also got a can of Collonite Fleet Wax.



> 3M Imperial Compound for the paint...will shine it right back to its original glory! A little tip I got from Ducknut and paint it black on this forum...
> 
> For the deck and floor, Bar Keepers Friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Silver King signature 16. What year is the 90 you are horse trading for?



> That's purty Dev! What hull is that?
> 
> 
> What's your budget for the motor? Kind of got a possible "horse trade" thing going on with a 90 Yammy.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so... am I screwing up if I lay this thing on the grass, lean it on one side, compound, buff and wax and then lean it on the other side to do the same? I don't see how I could do a very good job with the hull on the trailer.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those hulls are great, fished with a guide out of St. Pete a few times in one, loved it!

Sent ya a PM on the motor. It's a '99.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks. I'm looking for as new as I can find, 07-08. Or a super clean 03 up. There are a couple out there but they want 6K. I would pay 3500-4500 for the right one if it's very low hour.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I got 3m heavy duty compound and Finesse-it finishing compound.  think that is too abrasive?  I also got a can of Collonite Fleet Wax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Imperial Compound is more abrasive to my knowledge but the grit gets finer as you buff. I've used the heavy duty compound and it doesn't work as well, in my opinion.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> so... am I screwing up if I lay this thing on the grass, lean it on one side, compound, buff and wax and then lean it on the other side to do the same?  I don't see how I could do a very good job with the hull on the trailer.


Can you just flip it on the trailer with a couple of buds since you have no motor on it yet?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

You'll just need to pull the boat off the rear of the trailer a bit and support it, once finished winch it back on.  Credit for the following goes to some guys on THT.

" Line the boat up with a tree or something to tie a rope around (you can use a trailer hitch from another car) and tie to both stern eye cleats. You then will be pulling the trailer out from under the boat with the car or truck. ... take wood blocking/jack stands and stack them to the height of the rear chines at the back of the boat. Put carpet on them and slowly pull the trailer out from under the boat. Have someone block the boat on the side about midship with the same supports and also under the middle once the trailer gets over 50% out from the boat. Once the trailer clears the 50% mark of the hull, most of the weight is on the rear blocks and the block under the centerline of the hull. The outside blocks just help stablize the hull."


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

yikes. I'm picturing myself laying under that.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

a safer way is to use a floor jack and jack up the rear and put it on jack stands - one on each side. Then move to the front and jack it up and pull the trailer by hand until you run out of room from the trailer cross members. Support it and then repeat until it is free.

Or pay the marina where it sits a few buck for them to do it and the rental of the space it sits in and get the job done quickly and get on the water.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> yikes.  I'm picturing myself laying under that.


 [smiley=1-headache.gif] The boat never leaves the trailer? Are you talking about compounding the bottom of the hull too or just the sides? I don't think there is any need to compound the bottom or remove the trailer completely. 

If you are going to remove it from the trailer - Ducknut's way is easier. Oh and remember jack stands are marine jack stands with the proper support pads. Not automotive jack stands! ;D


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

yes, I want to polish and wax the bottom also. think I'll try just laying under the trailer and working between the cross members, then move the boat back a couple of feet and hit where the cross members were. we'll see how it works.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a 90 for this boat but I'm tempted by a very clean 08 115 etec I found. I googled and did a lot of reading on this motor and there are a lot of posts online about computer and injector failures on the etecs. Is this a valid concern on an etec motor with no warranty left?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

297 hours on the etec 115.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

ugh, never mind. 375 lbs! what a pig.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

in my yard, mine all mine (evil laugh).


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Killer boat. I also fished on one of this with a guide in St.Pete. It either had a 115 or 130 yami on it. Great score!!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

man, my driveway was like an oven today. got the trailer stripped down, all the bunk support hardware was rusted out, took all the rollers and brackets off so I could work under the boat. hand rubbed the hull and bottom with scotch brite pads and rubbing compound to clean it before machine compounding. got the port side machine compounded and waxed, looks really good. rained most of the afternoon.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great find! I used to tarpon fish off one of these back in the early 1990's....most aggressive non-skid known to man! Ended up with bloody knees a few times 

You have to come up with a killer name for that blood red baby.....


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess I could have picked a hotter more humid time of year for this project.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so,
hand rubbed the entire thing with 3m Super Duty compound and scotch brite pads.

machine compounded the entire thing with 3m Imperial.

machine buffed the whole thing again with 3m Finessit.

3 hand rubbed coats of Colonite Fleet wax.

pressure washed the inside, everything including the compartments and decks, what a filthy mess. 

scrubbed everything inside, decks included with Soft Scrub with bleach (tried the barkeepers helper but this worked better). used scotch brite pads and then a stiff brush.

and then I discovered Woody Wax. sweet jesus.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

brother, you ain't kidding. my knees are raw from scrubbing the decks. I finally put knee pads on but it was too late. like a cheese grater.



> Great find!  I used to tarpon fish off one of these back in the early 1990's....most aggressive non-skid known to man!  Ended up with bloody knees a few times
> 
> You have to come up with a killer name for that blood red baby.....


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

one failure, no matter how much I compounded I couldn't get the old waterline stain out. better than it was but I think it's there for life.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> one failure, no matter how much I compounded I couldn't get the old waterline stain out.  better than it was but I think it's there for life.


You could probably get it out with some wet sanding. 600 grit up to 2000 in that area (i.e. 600, 800, 1200, 2000). I've never done it but that's always what I've been told.

Either way...wow. It looks night and day better. Great work!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought about wet sanding but it's a fishing boat not a show car so...nah.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

That's right!

One thing you COULD try...some Sno-bol (~$2 at Publix) or On-Off (~$15-$20+). Not sure if you're wanting to go that route but I've had good success on tanic acid stains with it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow! She is looking good Dev! Any lucky on a motor yet? I'm keeping my eyes open for ya.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

damn platform is 38 1/2" high. nose bleed.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

looks AWESOME


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not yet, thanks.



> Wow! She is looking good Dev! Any lucky on a motor yet? I'm keeping my eyes open for ya.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

there are a few nice a2003 t0 2006 Merc 90 Saltwater Series motors out the for 3K or so.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks good, that gel coat sure came back to life. Always liked those Silver Kings!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

You inspired me to suck it up and do a similar project on my boat today. Imperial compound to the hull, finish it off with a coat of Collinite Marine Wax...it's looking like new! I even did the console and the bulkheads...wow...I can't believe how nice it turned out. If not for the minor stress cracks on the deck from age and the gelcoat chips from use, you'd think this thing just left the showroom. I can now imagine how pleased you are with how well yours turned out!

I'll try to get pics of mine up in the near future. Lighting wasn't right today...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

let's see some photos!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful new boat Dev.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> damn platform is 38 1/2" high.  nose bleed.


That's so the mercury 300x will fit with the bobs 12 inch set back plate ;D


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so where are those photos? 

you need another coat of wax. I have 4 coats on the red and 2 coats on the bottom. compounding the bottom was a gas. stuff burns like hell when you get it in your eyes.



> You inspired me to suck it up and do a similar project on my boat today.  Imperial compound to the hull, finish it off with a coat of Collinite Marine Wax...it's looking like new!  I even did the console and the bulkheads...wow...I can't believe how nice it turned out.  If not for the minor stress cracks on the deck from age and the gelcoat chips from use, you'd think this thing just left the showroom.  I can now imagine how pleased you are with how well yours turned out!
> 
> I'll try to get pics of mine up in the near future.  Lighting wasn't right today...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> so where are those photos?
> 
> you need another coat of wax.  I have 4 coats on the red and 2 coats on the bottom.   compounding the bottom was a gas.  stuff burns like hell when you get it in your eyes.
> 
> ...


Pics! http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1271651251/45#45

What's the status on the motor?!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Damn boy that Cuda Craft is sweet.  do you have a link to any history on those skiffs?

The guy with the Yamaha sent me photos yesterday.  nice looking 07.  I'm ready to hang a motor so I hope he's ready to part with it next weekend.   if not something else will be hanging on it shortly.

I finished  a near total overhaul of the trailer this weekend, new springs, new galv hubs, new wheels, new bunk hardware, most all nuts and bolts.  20 years of salt pretty much hammered everything but the trailer frame and the axle which are in remarkably good condition.   the springs were almost gone.    the boat is back on the trailer now.  next step is a battery and check out all the electrics, tabs, etc.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks man! I may throw one more coat of wax on it tomorrow night...we'll see how I feel.

Yeah I think you're just as good with the Yamaha 90 or a carbed Merc 90. Hopefully it works out with the Yamaha! I'm a little partial to those


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you really must have confidence in your blocking to lay under here to compound and wax the bottom.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

picture of boat when it was brand new on Plantation Key.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

another photo from 1994.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Any updates on the motor situation?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

yes, I dropped it off at Victory Marine in Port Orange last Saturday for the Hatsu install. I'm assuming it will be ready for me by Saturday at latest.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

just spoke to Joe at Victory Marine and he said they water tested it yesterday and it's in detailing now so if I can sneak away from work early tomorrow I can pick it up. sweet.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Woo sweet Dev! You should have many great hours with that motor. I loved the 40TLDI on the SUV. Make sure to get us plenty of pictures!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

as you can see I'm not too shy about posting pictures


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Come to Tampa. Let's race!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a hunch that my silver king is more suited for tampa than for the Lagoon where I normally go.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

freaking thing is huge! I come home all excited and my son, who is my fishing partner comes out and says it looks ridiculous on a boat this size. thanks.
I think he may be right.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Forget that. It looks AWESOME. Time to get it out and run it!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

CHEERS DEV!!!!

Looks like a brand new outfit. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Time for slime!! Looks great!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

[smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] That looks friggen fantastic Dev! Like a brand new boat! Seriously man, that looks great and will last another 20 years of skinny water and fish sliming at its finest.

Great job!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> freaking thing is huge!  I come home all excited and my son, who is my fishing partner comes out and says it looks ridiculous on a boat this size.   thanks.
> I think he may be right.


Kids don't know nuthin....skiff looks great!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

only got it wet twice so far, in fresh water.  last  weekend was the 1st time with the 80 lb thrust riptide.   3.8 mph on electric.  does 37 mph with 2 men , 20 gals of fuel, 2 huge deep cell batts and a lot of gear.  prop is only getting 5250-5300 rpm, motor goes to 5850 max.   getting some porpoising on this boat too, with and without the trolling motor and huge group 31 batteries. had to use a little Lenco.

I spent the 1st trip with no trolling motor so I was poling the shallows of the lake all day and even though the bottom is a mud hole and I was sinking the pole all the way in I could tell this boat will pole like a dream in the lagoon.

on the platform with my son moving around the boat it was more stable than I'm used to.

It's funny, took almost no money to get this boat in good shape.  Everything worked, even though the boat sat for a long time neglected and unused.  Tabs, lights, pumps, everything was working.  just a lot of cleaning and polishing.   most of the expense was in replacing all the rusted crap on the trailer.

Rides pretty nice but 1st time out was very windy and there was a weird chop on Lake Harris and the ride wasn't as smooth as I thought it would be from what I have read about these boats.  It was very dry though for how much pounding there was when the wind got bad.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

oh, the hatsu 90 is amazing.  starts immediately, no choke (DI) leaps on plane, even with the stock aluminum prop.  idles smooth as butter.  uses less gas than the 50 yami 2 stroke on my mitzi 17 that weighs almost half what this boat weighs.  no smoke at all, very, very quiet.  only complaint I have is that when I put it in gear at idle I get vibration thru the transom.  goes away as soon as I increase rpms.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats great to hear. You really put together a awsome set up that will treat you right for many years. Now Ill be looking for a fishing report with pics


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice skiff you have there! Cleanup looks great and the Hatsu look good with the red paint job


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my son.  We had a hell of a Sunday, 15 fish, 5 dif species.   He only got 2 but he got the biggest one.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

What a beautiful boat, a great deal.

Great job!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

just read through the whole thread...really enjoyed it...inspired to do the same on my skiff.

have you tried any different props?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks. Tried 2 alum hatsu props and now using a PowerTech 3 blade stainless with a lot of cup.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------

